# Day 11 post embryo transfer test positive then day 12 negative. Please help!



## colette35 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi girls in waiting,

I bet you are as anxious as I am.

I tested yesterday with a clear blue (the one that says the words) day 11 post transfer. It was positive. POSITIVE!! It's the first positive I have ever seen.

Then today... After I realised I had not drunk much water I drank just under a litre. I retested as I wanted to see another positive. It was negative.

Could I have drank too much water that diluted the urine?

I am due to have my blood test on Saturday. 

Please can you advice me. 

Thanks xx


----------



## Jules354 (Oct 18, 2013)

Try not to tie yourself in knots - my attitude is the longer I leave my testing what should be a week today is we can hold on to our dream longer.

Best of luck


----------



## one_day_maybe (Mar 18, 2013)

It could be that you had drunk too much water.  Also those clear blue digital tests are not that sensitive, if you are going to retest again then use a First Response as they are much more sensitive xx


----------



## colette35 (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Ladies,


I retested today and it was positive. Also I have had several bouts of nausea. After 5 years of trying and 4 cycles of IVF, I Can hardly believe this is happening?? Could it be true?


----------



## bambibaby12 (Oct 29, 2012)

Collette - i would deffo say that it depends on the concentration of your urine. I did the same as you at 6wks pg and only got "pregnant 1-2 wks" which stressed me out. Don't worry about it. I'm sure you'll do many more tests over the next few weeks if you're anything like me  just always used FMU,

It's been 4 weeks now since I tested... I think I'm finally over my addiction 

Congrats on your pregnancy xxx


----------



## mrsbul (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh what amazing news. Im so happy for you. That must be the best feeling in the world. I have my test booked on day 12 after transfer, this is my first time, im so anxious. Maybe i'll go and buy a PT at the weekend, can I ask which one you used please? 

Thank you


----------

